
Ask HN: How can I stop AWS from updating Route53 console? - totaldude87
i have already sent mails, submitted feedback . Old Route53 UI and Console were just fine, but the new one not only needs more clicks to do the same job, its damn slow, its incredibly confusing :( .. i use CLI for bulk updates, but changing the console just for the sake of it is not good :(
======
caymanjim
You can't. Why would you think you could? If you're just carping about how AWS
constantly changes their UI, I'm right there with you, but surely this isn't a
serious question. Giving feedback is literally all that you can do.

AWS is terrible at UX. By far the worst of the FAANG. It's like they don't
even care. They recently revamped the 20 year old UX and "modernized" it to be
more like a...12 year old UX. It's comically bad. Poor use of space (tons of
ultrawide tables that require truncation and horizontal scrolling, mixed
randomly with ultranarrow pages that require vertical scrolling while acres of
empty horizontal space remain unused); poor navigation (going forward and then
back lands you in a completely differently place most of the time, if you can
even go back at all); mouseover popups that cover the whole page and don't
vanish when you want; information-overload index/table of contents pages; a
random mix of auto-updating asynchronous data and refresh-required synchronous
data on every page, so you have no idea if what you're looking at is stale or
not (even within the same row in a table!); modal dialogs; all-around
slowness; no drag-and-drop where sensible; different sorting and filtering UI
components for different services; service landing pages that change based on
whether you have existing resources of that type or not; a million other
things. AWS could teach a masterclass in how not to do UX.

If you want to get away from this nightmare, you could use Terraform or
CloudFormation or other IaC provisioning tools. Then you can have all new
nightmares.

~~~
gtsteve
Alternatively: develop your own internal control panel which lets you perform
the specific AWS tasks you want to perform. Then you control when it changes.

But I'd suggest using Terraform really, once you get the hang of it, you won't
want to go back to using the console.

------
PaulHoule
'Use cli' is a powerful answer to bad user interface problems.

